# Paint your own firearms.



## booboo0331 (Dec 5, 2013)

No real need to pay top dollar for a paint job that you can do. Unless of course you have money to burn. Would you rather pay someone or coat your own gun?
Koufos Emergency Resource: DIY Gun Painting for under $75.00


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I Would lIke To Paint My AR But I Am Afraid I Would Do Something To Disgust Myself And Lower The Resale Value.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

alterego said:


> ...I Am Afraid I Would Do Something To Disgust Myself And Lower The Resale Value.


Slippy's personal everyday nightmare...


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Not meaning to discount the idea, but, have always been less than eager to put camo on stuff. You drop your camo knife in the leaves, where the heck did it go? I understand the reason behind using camo. my .02.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

IF you can't take it off it likely lowers resale. Applies to Guns and Motorcycles. Some of the modern day coatings/paints are truly out of this world. They will take a beating and protect from most anything you can do to it. That is a good thing if you plan to keep it and use it.
Just look at this stuff they put in truck beds no days, I am amazed often at what it stands up to. Ceramic coatings , power coat done right.
A well blued weapon sure looks great, but who would compare it's ability to protect the weapon to the stuff that is out there now.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I guess you could re-paint your gun to match the seasons, if you live where the seasons change natures colors.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Slippy's personal everyday nightmare...


Same here.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have painted two guns, a mauser that I rebarreled came out excellent, but the AK I built looks like crap. Luckily no one expects beauty from an AK and I don't care as long as it works.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I did a "bubbaflage" paint job on my FAL. I didn't like it so I had it cerakoted.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I've seen them done poorly and just laugh. Unless the person who did it is standing there, then I ask them what the heck ever possessed you do that! The good news is somebody who knows their way around modern coatings can usually straighten out a camouflage paint job disaster.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

alterego said:


> I Would lIke To Paint My AR But I Am Afraid I Would Do Something To Disgust Myself And Lower The Resale Value.


Not planning on selling any of my firearms so i guess this isn't a problem?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arklatex,
Thanks man, I had to laugh. I figured I could have used the HiPoint pistol for a boat anchor or paint it. I decided to paint it.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Arklatex,
> Thanks man, I had to laugh. I figured I could have used the HiPoint pistol for a boat anchor or paint it. I decided to paint it.


Why couldn't you do both?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> Why couldn't you do both?


The HiPoint acted as a natural anchor and caused the boat to sink, losing all of my firearms in the ocean.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm not usually a fan of painted rifles, but I hate all-black rifles even more. I've since painted the buttstock and foregrip.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

You could try gun Skin; 



 Take a look see what you think

MOLON LABE


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Alpha-17 said:


> I'm not usually a fan of painted rifles, but I hate all-black rifles even more. I've since painted the buttstock and foregrip.


Nice looking job, but I'm even a bigger fan of a quotations attributed to Henry Ford during his early years of auto production, "Any color you want, as long as it's black".


----------



## xXTheLastSuvivorXx (Aug 18, 2014)

I paint some of my gun most are woodland camos and grass style and then some of my guns I try somehinw and com up witth a camo they turn out pretty nice


----------



## n00b-prepper (Nov 16, 2012)

I have actually been looking into this for the past couple days. I came across something called "water screening," I think that is what it was called. Anyways does anyone have any expirence with this?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have an idea for painting one. I think I am going to wait to try it until I make an 80% aluminum lower.

I think it might be cool to paint it flat black and give it a good couple weeks to set. Then wrap it with gauze and spray a light coat of high-gloss black over it. I am thinking it should look something like black-on-black snakeskin. Or it might look like shit.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

How about painting a weapon with the stuff they use in truck bed liners now. That is some tough coating .


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I painted my FAL and didnt like it. I took it to a guy who did a camo cerakote finish and it looks really good.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I'd rather paint my gun then have a poorly stippled glock, any day of the week. Those make me cringe... metal can be sandblasted and redone, stippling is forever.

I like the corn broom style I've been seeing a lot of lately. Half tempted to give it a go, maybe on an older shotgun first for practice. Or better yet, buy a cheap airsoft/plastic gun to practice on.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Painted another weapon for a friend last weekend. Top carbine is mine, bottom is his. I think I like the paint job I did for him better.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Alpha-17 said:


> Painted another weapon for a friend last weekend. Top carbine is mine, bottom is his. I think I like the paint job I did for him better.


The biggest thing I'm always wondering about is how tacky does that make the grip? With and without gloves on?


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> The biggest thing I'm always wondering about is how tacky does that make the grip? With and without gloves on?


I haven't noticed any difference between a regular grip, and a painted one. I avoid painting anything that is rubber to avoid the sticky/tacky feel, but otherwise, haven't had any issues.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Honestly I would just want all my guns to be flat black no shine. I am a simple man.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I think you did a great job, Looks good!
Fueled by haters!!!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Not planning on painting any of mine, but for those that do, cut a strip of masking tape and tear it long ways, it will be jagged and natural looking. My friends do this to the airsoft they have


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Has anyone experimented with painting solid colors on specific components? For instance, I like the look of rifles with a black receiver, but green but stock, green p mags, and green fore grips. All mine are just black. Can I disassemble, and paint components? What brand/type of paint would you recommend for this? I have seen that Krylon makes a spray paint specifically for plastics.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey guys...I have painted hell out of mine...changing environments...woodland, desert, etc... It's a paint job...as long as your not putting some wal-mart special stuff that will catch on fire with the heat of a hot gun...it's a tool...a hammer if you will...any good carpenter looks beyond the paint to see what the tool is and how it's made...if your buying a gun for resale..the don;t paint it...If your using the thing for it's intended purpose and want to better blend in...paint it. I used to just wrap mine in burlap. It works well enough and unless I go nuts on full auto it never smoked alot.... a painted rifle just for tacticool purposes is stupid...SO if you need it subdued...subdue it...If your afraid of long term devaluation...use canvas or burlap strips and wrap it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

ordnance21xx said:


> You could try gun Skin;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a chance. I did that crap on Automotive Interiors for years. I'm done with it.

I know how to though.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> Has anyone experimented with painting solid colors on specific components? For instance, I like the look of rifles with a black receiver, but green but stock, green p mags, and green fore grips. All mine are just black. Can I disassemble, and paint components? What brand/type of paint would you recommend for this? I have seen that Krylon makes a spray paint specifically for plastics.


Krylon Fusion adheres to plastic well.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

I've been re-finishing firearms for over 20 yrs. My clients run from white, blue collar citizens to state & federal law enforcement agencies to PMC's. The biggest issue I see with rattle can paint jobs are & I know some will be T'ed or disagree but they do not hold up, the gun solvents & oils solidify and hinder the perfomance of the weapon. Plus, it does drop the value of the weapon. Over spray is the issue, a weapon needs to be disassembled, clean, and prepped correct for the finish you desire. Parts need to be covered to protect the areas not to be coating or going threw the process. Primers & correct coatings should be selected prior to finish applied. 20% of my business is re-do's from D I Y camo jobs, for the new owners of the guns done by the previous owner which they picked up under market value for the weapon. The way I look @ this is, you spend good money for a good weapon, then to take a rattle can and degrade your weapon.....that part I dont understand & most likely I will never will. I understand what "I" do for a living some will not pay the price to have a gun done....but (1.) it increases the value of the weapon, (2.) it protect its from the elements of mother nature, (3.) it adds concealment. 
my personal Norinco SKS, one of my prepper guns


another SKS Type 56, another prepper gun of mine 

Clients H&K SL8-1

another Clients Noveske 16" Light Recon, SWITCHBLOCK "

customers (civilian) DPMS AR .223 & the Nikon optic's, Armalite One Piece Scope 

I get firearms ship all over the United States for custom mechanical work/ gunsmithing & vanity look: solid & camo finished. Many just from gun dealer who send me firearms that was rattle canned & the firearm sat on the shelf for long periods of time, but soon as we done our work the owners call and said that DYI gun sold soon as it came back for more money they were asking for it afterward the new look.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Good job ladies. Paint your fingernails while you are at it. And shave your damn legs.


----------

